# M3 CSL takes 1st! *video*



## dragon76 (Mar 2, 2004)

BMW M3 CSL vs. 04 honda s2000 vs. RX-8 vs. Lotus Elise vs. AMG SL55

http://www.my5minutes.com/displaymedia.php?pos=-274


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

Good find.. getting it now. Anyone have somewhere I can FTP it to so some others can get it? I'm not too sure everyone uses BitTorrent.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

It's a good video... But the SL55 was clearly sandbagging in the straights, and it really isn't fair to put one car on R-tires up against a selection of cars on street tires.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

bet the Elise was on R's too


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> bet the Elise was on R's too


 Does the 111s come stock with them? That's kind of disappointing if true.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Huh. Advan A048s.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Does the 111s come stock with them? That's kind of disappointing if true.


that was a Lotus Sport Elise, not a 111s (very similar though), and it comes stock with A048's--do those count as R-Comps?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> that was a Lotus Sport Elise, not a 111s (very similar though), and it comes stock with A048's--do those count as R-Comps?


 A "sport 111" is different from a 111s?

And yes, the A048s are R-tires.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> A "sport 111" is different from a 111s?


It's very confusing...there are like 10 different iterations of the Elise for sale around the world...different standard packages/offerings/engines etc


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

s2k taking 2nd? :yikes: 


surprised that it beats out the others in the group. maybe with the exception of the s55.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Can anyone host this vid? I've been trying to download it but apparently it's not working. 

I'm dieing to see this vid...


----------

